# Bafles jbl cf120



## Rorschach (Ago 19, 2013)

Este sábado pasado después de un largo seguimiento (meses) conseguí comprar un par de bafles JBL CF120 fabricados en USA, a una persona que no se decidía a venderlos, hasta que  por fin accedió, estos los he comprado para el amplificador estéreo que estoy construyendo ,y que de paso los invito a visitar mi post: Sistemas de audio-Audio Gran Señal-https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-estereo-valvular-50w-rms-canal-hi-fi-81356/
Los bafles son del año 1995, (18 años), y están en impecable estado, parecen nuevos, los probé con el amplificador que tiene uno de mis hijos (sintoamplificador Onkyo TX-8555, 100 W + 100 W rms/8 Ω) y la verdad suenan muy bien (subjetividad), agudos muy cristalinos y graves redondos, profundos y contundentes; los bafles tienen muy buena sensibilidad a muy escasa potencia, son de 3 vías, woofer 12” (300 mm), medios 4 ½” (114 mm), Tweeter 14 mm titanio laminado.-
La medida del bafle es de 800 mm x 420 mm x 381 mm,y pesa 22,7 Kgs .-
Quien tenga información, experiencia, comentarios, use o haya usado la serie JBL CF80/100/120/150, bienvenidas sean.-
Ver archivos adjuntos : fotos de los bafles comprados, manual CF120, especificaciones serie CF.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## alinares (Feb 6, 2016)

Hola Gustavo, también adquirí este modelo de segunda, en este caso por Mercado Libre. En cuanto a sonido, reproduce unos bajos bastante sólidos y profundos, muy parecidos a los Technics SB-1510, el único detalle negativo son los medios, a nivel medio y alto son algo irritantes, ya que se superponen a los demás altavoces; en mi caso reduzco en 6 db las frecuencias medias para equilibrar el, sonido. Saludos desde Venezuela.


----------

